# VPS-Forge is shutting down



## joepie91 (May 7, 2015)

Received this 4 days ago...




> Dear Customer,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunate, they were quite good


----------



## Francisco (May 8, 2015)

Has there been any information into why they're closing down?

Francisco


----------



## joepie91 (May 8, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Has there been any information into why they're closing down?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Not that I know of. Reading the e-mail, it sounds like the good old "we can no longer bear the tax on our personal lives" that most established provider shutdowns seem to result from.


----------



## joepie91 (May 9, 2015)

From the LowEndTalk thread:



> Hello guys, Yes we are shutting down after 5 great years. Everyone is sort of right as to why we are shutting down, it's a mix of all of that and more. As a result of this thread we have had many inquiries about purchasing our company, however we simply don't trust that anyone will take good enough care of it to do this so shutting down is simply the best way.
> 
> Our top uptime was about 450 days, and we regularly got a years worth on all of our servers. It's going to be a shame to turn out the lights


----------



## VPS4LESSDE (May 12, 2015)

I am sorry about this, but thanks for the news!


----------



## cociu (Jun 7, 2015)

is not a good news eaven for the competitors


----------

